# moving to Denia



## tikina (May 9, 2014)

Hi to all, I am new to this forum and looking for some information.We would like move to Denia permanently next year.As We are well aware about situation on the labour market in Spain,I want keep my business here in UK and commute as long as necessary. The biggest problem I can see at this moment is how to place my son in local school and register him for healthcare without NIE. As I understood I cant get NIE if I dont have work contract in Spain. Became autonomo looks like quite expensive way how to do it if I actually will not work there,same with private school etc. Are there any other ways how to do it? Will I actually need NIE for school aplication?My son is 7 years old.What about free healthcare for childens in Spain? Can child get his own NIE or how this work? 
thanks for any info


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tikina said:


> Hi to all, I am new to this forum and looking for some information.We would like move to Denia next year.As We are well aware about situation on the labour market in Spain,I want keep my business here in UK and commute as long as necessary. The biggest problem I can see at this moment is how to place my son in local school and register him for healthcare without NIE. As I understood I cant get NIE if I dont have work contract in Spain. Became autonomo looks like quite expensive way how to do it if I actually will not work there,same with private school etc. Are there any other ways how to do it? Will I actually need NIE for school aplication?My son is 7 years old.What about free healthcare for childens in Spain? Can child get his own NIE or how this work?
> thanks for any info


you have the info a bit muddled tbh

anyone can get a NIE - you don't even need to set foot in Stain to get one


however - you don't need a NIE to get your child into school - you only have to be on the padrón

that said - if you're in Spain more than 90 days you are required by the Spanish govt to *register as resident *& that's where proof of income/funds comes into play

it doesn't have to be a work contract per se - but sufficient funds in a Spanish bank account and also proof of healthcare provision _are_ required


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> however - you don't need a NIE to get your child into school - you only have to be on the padrón


We've come across this one before, different areas have different criteria maybe, but to get my daughter into the state school, we/I DID have to show our NIE/residencia. However, we were in Andalucia - and it was a while ago

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We've come across this one before, different areas have different criteria maybe, but to get my daughter into the state school, we/I DID have to show our NIE/residencia. However, we were in Andalucia - and it was a while ago
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm not saying that schools might not ask for NIE / resident cert - just that _legally _you don't have to have it to get your child into school - just the padrón

that's a national law - & as I said, even illegal immigrants who are _sin papeles _& have a much more complicated & long winded way of regularising their position, have the right to be on the padrón & send their kids to state school


but as far as the OP is concerned it doesn't matter - for them, registering as resident is much more straightforward, & should of course be done at the earliest opportunity


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

So when does something being the law have anything to do with Spanish beaurocracy?? We registered our son for school last year and on the list of essential items was his NIE. No NIE, no school. A number of Moroccans failed to get their kids registered because they knew nothing about NIEs and didn't have them. Also, one of the parents had to have an NIE too. And, of course, we all had to be on the Padron which had to be less than 3 months old, passports for all three of us and proof of address. Fortunately we had lived here long enough to know that we needed just about every document you could think of (and, no, I won't post the link for that video!!) so the school secretary fell in love with us!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

and again, I'm not saying it doesn't happen - just that it shouldn't & that if you politely stand your ground you can usually (not at the INSS where snikpoh goes maybe) get them to check the rules & follow them

Dénia ayto was not long ago insisting on a resident cert before they would allow anyone to go on the padrón (incorrectly)

the extranjería in Dénia was insisting on a padrón before you could register as resident (correctly/reasonably)

someone (not me) challenged this ridiculous state of affairs & I understand that the (legal) rules are now being followed


----------

